# Intel AX201 on 13.1-RELEASE



## yha (May 16, 2022)

Hardware info:


```
iwlwifi0@pci0:0:20:3:   class=0x028000 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0xa0f0 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x0074
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wi-Fi 6 AX201'
    class      = network
```


```
# kldload if_iwlwifi
kldload: can't load if_iwlwifi: module already loaded or in kernel
```

Yet ifconfig doesn't list the device. Do I need to add something in rc.conf (or loader.conf) for this to work?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2022)

yha said:


> Yet ifconfig doesn't list the device.


It's not supposed to.

Handbook: 32.3.2. Quick Start


----------



## yha (May 17, 2022)

Thanks, I mistakenly thought the driver name was iwx (as per this page). For anyone else reading this, all you have to do is add the following to /etc/rc.conf:


```
wlans_iwlwifi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------

